# Toilet Facilities Cleaning



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I would like to know how often people expect the Toilet facilities to be cleaned and then checked each day,on a privately owned medium sized caravan and camping site eg;
Clean Mid-day daily,then checked occasionally through out day
or
Checked early morning,Cleaned mid-day, then checked hourly till 11pm
or
Cleaned twice daily,then checked occasionally.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

surely it will vary throughout the year depending on the amount of foot fall? why is this of interest to you??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not enough options.
At busy times I would expect 3 times a day, while quiet seasons once in the morning and checked in the evening may be enough,
Childrens holidays; hourly! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Cleaning*



cheshiregordon said:


> surely it will vary throughout the year depending on the amount of foot fall? why is this of interest to you??


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

No matter how many times they are cleaned a day they will still get trashed , we work on a camp site and people complain when the toilets are closed to be cleaned if they have to walk a extra 50 yards to the next block .....omg its like the end of the world. 


Im not even sure if modern caravans have toilets.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

I would expect them to be checked and cleaned by individual users, as and when they use them.

Much like, I hope, they do in their own homes

Oh well - just a thought

Paul


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

...we too work on a privately owned campsite....with 160 pitches, 90 of which are electric.

Our routine on cleaning varies during the season as someone has already said...BUT...the biggest impact is the mix of units using the campsite at any time.

When we are FULL with 80 % tenting...then obviously we need to check/clean much more often during the day as the usage is PHENOMENAL....and most tents dont come with either loos or showers !! lol....AND Zepp,I agree ,lots of caravaners and Motorhomers dont use their own facilities either !! This I find very strange , when we had our van we always used our own shower etc...especially when the weather is like this !!

Jenny


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sqeek - How dare you suggest that we be responsible for our own cleaning! If we follow that route we will then be responsible for our own behavior, etc. I blame the Government :roll:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

smithiesagain said:


> AND Zepp,I agree ,lots of caravaners and Motorhomers dont use their own facilities either !! This I find very strange , when we had our van we always used our own shower etc...especially when the weather is like this !!
> 
> Jenny


I don't understand why you wouldn't use the campsites facilities if they were available - especially if they were as good as those at the site we just used this weekend.

We were at East Fleet Farm Touring Park near Weymouth this weekend, the majority of shower cubicles were almost as big as our bathroom at home! Why when confronted with such clean and spacious facilities would I want to bother using those in the MH? In fact the amount of space in the camp site shower cubicle was almost as big as the shower, kitchen and the majority of our MH hab' area.

Also, as the person who gets the enviable job of emptying the chemical loo, I'm more than happy for the rest of the family to use the campsites facilities whenever possible, the fewer times I have to empty the chem' loo the happier I am.

Going back to the original post I would expect the toilets to be checked routinely especially at busy times and cleaned if necessary.

I also agree, that we should also try and keep the facilities as clean and tidy as we'd like to find them but it seems those of us that think that way are in the minority.

Just my two penneth worth.

MrWez


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I am currently at a camp site in Skegness, the power has been interrupted 4 times in the last two days, the toilets leave an awful lot to be desired,and one has to pay for the showers with a token.
I will never moan about a Caravan Club Campsite ever again. :lol: 
I am also well aware that we are in charge of our own destiny, and it goes to say that its best if we just take the rough with the smooth, crappy site, use your own facilities, we have, and its not too much of of a bind on us, just wont recommend the site or ever re visit. :x 
Some sites because of their good location tend to be fairly obvious about a lack of respect for their customers, when it comes to cleanliness strangely these sites seem always to be full, funnily enough though with Caravaners.
Clive


----------

